# Hunting Knives



## Madison

Looking at getting a good hunting knife for some wedding presents. Anyone out there have some suggestions on what I should get?? Looking in the $50-$70 price range.. So far I've looked at buck, browning, benchmarck, etc. etc. ALso condidering some antelered handled knives..

any help appreciated...

madison


----------



## Grouse Hunter

well i have an old timer knife its good for any hunting jod deer birds moose and its a great knife and their is a life time waranty!


----------



## jeep_guy_4x4

I received an Orvis Trout & Bird knife for fathers day, along with my father. we both really like them...They are made in Italy out of genuine stag antler...

click on the link below to view....

http://www.orvis.com/store/product_choi ... at_id=6569


----------



## buckseye

Buck has some of the hardest steel and keep an edge real good once you get it sharp. I've got one that is 25 years old and I still use it.


----------



## fmsniper

kershaw, best in the west


----------



## Cambo

Madison said:


> Looking at getting a good hunting knife for some wedding presents. Anyone out there have some suggestions on what I should get?? Looking in the $50-$70 price range.. So far I've looked at buck, browning, benchmarck, etc. etc. ALso condidering some antelered handled knives..
> 
> any help appreciated...
> 
> madison


Just a few thoughts on knives, I make custom outfitter knives for work #1 looks #2. The steel should be the best you can buy; I use German Sulligen steel not stainless and not hollow ground. The blade should be full tang length with a cutting edge from 5 to 6 inches long. It should have three good brass rivets to hold the handle on so in case you loose a rivet the knife will remain together. The handle should be light as possible, remember you have to carry this knife; a heavy handle is pretty much worthless. I tend to use a good wooden handle that has a very tight grain such as curly maple or Bola-Bola. I like the looks of figured wood. The temper of the blade should be in the 43 to 45 Rockwell C scale. These blades should be hard, tough and keep an edge well. I like Buck knives except that the blades are a little hard for my liking. The blade should also be a drop point type so you won't have the tendency to slip into the gut cavity when you're opening a deer, elk etc. Also the cutting edge should be on a constant curve, which will sharpen easier. The knife scabbard should be heavy cowhide that is riveted and sewen, and enclose about 80 % of the entire knife with a fairly tight fit. no snaps. It should also be made so that 100% of the knife weight is below the hanging point of the scabbard so no matter if you are upside down in a car crash the knife will stay with you. 

These are my personal opinons only, hope this helps in some way.


----------



## usmarine0352

*COLD STEEL - MASTER HUNTER*

Cold Steel makes some great knives. I'm think the Master Hunter is in the $70 price range or so....if not...there are factory seconds....knives that have one or two cosmetic flaws....(I've bought many....and never even seen the flaws) that are not structural or anything. These are the greatest knives I've found.

I have one, my 3 brothers use them, and some more friends' we've given them to as gifts. They've worked on both deer, pheasant, and elk.

None better. You'll be impressed. There Carbon V is a great knife, but I have one in Stainless Steel.

Good Luck, tell us what you use.

:sniper: [/b]


----------



## Remington 7400

I'll admit it, i'm quilty of using cheap knife in the field.

I DO NOT like Buck knives, I feel they are too hard to resharpen.
I like or have had experience with all of the following. Order numbers are for www.basspro.com

Kershaw echo 42-885-627-00 $39.99
Browning Scorpion 42-885-586-00 $34.99
Gerber gator II 42-885-572-00 $34.99
Case ridgeback 42-880-083-00 $39.99
Boker Stag Hunter 42-885-587-00 $59.99

Thought you might enjoy this story.

A very close friend(known him since 2nd grade, hunt and fish together, might as well be brothers) got married a few years ago. He maried a very prominant business man's daughter, and they had a HUGE wedding. They rented an entire floor of a HILTON hotel for the reception. He had been wanting a small semi auto pistol to carry in his tackle box for cotton mouths and while hiking and bowhunting for rattlesnakes. Well I figured that he would only get married once, and since he had been such a close friend, I would buy him a pistol. I went to the local gun shop and got a sweet deal (200.00 dollars) on a KEL-TEC .380. I bought it and wrapped it up in some nice silver paper and took it to the reception. I never though about what would happen when he opened it in front of 500 strangers!

Well to make a long story short, when he opened the box and pulled out that little pistol, the entire FLOOR cleared in 30 seconds flat. The only people left were me, him, his parents, and a few of our close friends(hunting buddies). Apparently prominent business men and their high class friend don't give firearms for gifts! About 5 minutes later the police showed up, luckily I knew one of the deputies that responded, he laughed about it, made us promise to take him grouse hunting and left. His wife was mad, her parents ******, and the manager of the hotel threw me out! He loved the pistol and carries it everytime we go into the woods! His wife finally got over it, it only took her 3 years, but her parents still refer to me as the gun toting hillbilly.

I guess in their eyes because I drive a 4x4 pickup and always either have a shotgun in the back window or binoculars laying on the dash makes me a *******.

Of course her dad's Lexus with all of his legal pads and $hit on the dash makes him look important.

My friend is happy with her, and that is good enough for me, she is not anti-gun, just dosen't expect us to constantly have them in our vehicles, under our beds, or talk about them over supper. She is not anti-hunting, just thinks that I provoke him to go more than he wants too. She is not anti-fishing, she just dosen't understand what we get out of sitting in a 12 foot jon boat all day, playing with nightcrawlers and stinkbait. She told me once that I brought the bad out of her husband, I told her that we were serious with our hunting before he got married! She said we go every weekend, I told her that there were things called evenings and they occured every weekday. Little does she know that at one time we adverage 4 hunting trips and 1 fishing trip per week!

Hope i helped, Sorry I rambled on so much.
:sniper:


----------



## mr.trooper

ANY fixed blade, and many of the folding knives made by:

Benchmade
Boker
Buck
Busse
Camillus
Case
Cold Steel
Emerson
Gerber
Ka-Bar
Kershaw
Leatherman
SOG
Spyderco
Shrade

Will all do just fine, and this is by no means an exaustive list of quality knife makers.

This being said, i LOVE Cold Steel. Even so, a FEW of their knife designes are a little strange and IMHO, are not very usefull. But MOST of them are outstanding knives.


----------



## Dpaul

usmarine0352 said:


> *COLD STEEL - MASTER HUNTER*
> 
> Cold Steel makes some great knives. I'm think the Master Hunter is in the $70 price range or so....if not...there are factory seconds....knives that have one or two cosmetic flaws....(I've bought many....and never even seen the flaws) that are not structural or anything. These are the greatest knives I've found.
> 
> I have one, my 3 brothers use them, and some more friends' we've given them to as gifts. They've worked on both deer, pheasant, and elk.
> 
> None better. You'll be impressed. There Carbon V is a great knife, but I have one in Stainless Steel.
> 
> Good Luck, tell us what you use.
> 
> :sniper: [/b]


good to hear that I am also planning to buy a cold steel knives because I think that knive is good to use.


----------



## XtremHunter

If the person is stylish then you gift him a Bowie Knives


----------



## fox412

BUCK VANGUARD


----------



## specialpatrolgroup

I like Cold Steel as well, they take an edge well and hold it. Be carful on the buck knifes, the newer models are pretty good, but some of the older classic styles do not use very hard steel and lose their edge quickly.


----------

